# How does your golden react to a bath?



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Some like it, some don't. How does your golden react to a bath?


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Napoleon hates to be confined in a tub..but put him under the garden hose and he's happy as Larry!!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Beamer just stands there and takes it in the bath tub. He doesn't like it but he puts up with it. I haven't had a chance to bathe him outside yet, but I will this summer.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Jacks puts up with the baths.  Because he gets a bath every week practically because of swimming, he's gotten to the point where he follows me into the bathroom and hops into the tub when I tell him to. 

The shampooing part - he practically falls over with bliss over the massage he gets. The part where I'm rinsing him off, probably is the part he doesn't like. 

But he really is happy when out of the tub and zooming everywhere + getting toweled off. He has to stand in the tub and wait for me to go grab a towel to hold up in front of me like a shield before I release him from the bathtub. Every time, he hops out, comes running to right in front of me and shakes. Nerd.

ETA - Oh, I should say the shaking off part is allowed because I will always follow up and clean the bathroom next.  I have a routine where the rugs and everything get put up on the counter. I mop the floor and dry it and the rugs go back down.


----------



## Karin Wise (Mar 23, 2012)

Both Gabby and Levi enjoys a shower.. Sunday Levi actually went into the shower first time, without us calling him, he just saw hubby getting out the towels and shampoo and he trotted along like a proud "horse", head held up high! No issues. They both stand quite still, and it seems like they enjoy... Its the getting out part that is "hard work"!!!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Bumping for my boy - please vote on his poll!!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Max hates it. He knows that he has to have done something bad to get one (like swim in the polluted creek). He doesn't like shampoo or tubs.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Caue and Oak both dislike but tolerate baths. They get lots of swimming year round so I rarely find myself needing to give them a bath. Almost all of their grooming is just an undercoat rake and a slicker.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

My Golden loves to get a bath. He is the first one in the tub, lol.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Last summer BaWaaJige had so many bathes he loved them this Arpil he had his first one since sept. He didnt want to get into the tub but once he was there he was fine enjoyed it.


----------



## siulongluiy (Apr 25, 2012)

Oatmeal lovesss getting wet. Though i have a stand-up shower so he doesnt really have to get in a tub...I know it's time for a bath when he goes into the shower himself!


----------



## beemerdog (Dec 1, 2012)

I have a length of hose hooked up next to the shower head with a gentle flower watering nozzle that I use to wash Summer.

When Summer gets a bath I usually start a few days before, telling her she stinks and needs a bath. My mother has gotten in to doing that too.

When bath day comes around Summer is ready. She acts like she is walking the "green mile" but she will step into the tub (slowly) by her self.


----------



## Mbottema (Sep 3, 2012)

Sandy loves to get her bath. We have a shower/bath that is enclosed so she is free to splash and shake without us worrying about the whole bathroom. 
But she doesn't like towels very much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

My younger golden loves her bath so much, she frequently jumps in to join my teenager in the tub if she forgets to close the door properly. Apparently, the teen does not enjoy sharing the tub as much as the dog.  Have given up trying to train the teen to close the door.

My other golden hates having a bath.


----------



## darealsunny (Oct 9, 2012)

She was so excited to see the water, but once it touched her, all that happiness became such sadness! As soon as it ended though, she was so happy again!


----------



## HELENKELLERMRI (Jul 18, 2012)

Daisy has all legs out trying to keep from going into tub and then just tolerates her bath. If I'm in the tub though she is constantly trying to jump in.


----------



## Walnut_the_Nut (Jan 25, 2012)

Walnut doesn't seem to mind them. He usually just sits in the corner of the standup shower and does as he is told. He's pretty patient, because it takes about an hour to wash and dry him, and he stays still the entire time. 

AFTER THE BATH THOUGH...that's another story. He gets crazy zoomies - always has since he was 8wks old.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

My first golden, Amber, hated baths. We tried everything: hose, bathtubs with handheld showers, stand alone showers. All of it was evil. As she got older she would obediently climb into the bathtub (with its three inches of warm water) stand there and her teeth would chatter, she was so afraid. All the comfort and cookies didn't seem to matter.

I always felt very, very guilty. 

Maddie doesn't love them, but seems to think it is fine.


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

LOL, it's fun to see this after the video I posted yesterday! I guess you can say Brew loves bath time!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Elliot happily hops into the bathtub for his bath. He seems to know that we will be going to the hospital for a therapy visit the following day.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Eh...ranger puts up with baths in his usual stoic fashion. Though, when you consider a "bath" to him is a hose-bath in the backyard, I'd say he's pretty darn good about it! 

So while he doesn't like them, he doesn't dislike them...and he certainly LOVES getting dried off with the towel afterwards.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Wyatt hops right into the tub. He is so easy. Probably has something to do with how he swims pretty much every day in the spring, summer and fall.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Cookie is a good girl, and gets right into the tub even though I know she's not really keen on the idea.  Buy hey, she's the one who decided to roll in the mud!


----------



## Chance & Ella's Sister (Dec 22, 2012)

I had to give Ella a bath because she got muddy outside and she HATES baths! She freaked out the entire time. Since she is a pup, did anyone's dogs hate them at first but then begin liking them? I really hope she at least begins to tolerate it because it was a hassle trying to give her one. Lol


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Chance & Ella's Sister said:


> I had to give Ella a bath because she got muddy outside and she HATES baths! She freaked out the entire time. Since she is a pup, did anyone's dogs hate them at first but then begin liking them? I really hope she at least begins to tolerate it because it was a hassle trying to give her one. Lol


Bentley hated his 1st bath at 6 weeks and he's almost 6 months now and still hates them. If it's a filthy mud-hole he thinks water is great, if it's clean water..kryptonite


----------



## Miaya's mom (Oct 27, 2011)

Miaya hates water, well except rain, she always needs to go when its pouring outside..


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Brooks will get into the shower, though he obviously doesn't want to, and submits to having the bath-he seems to understand that the bath is important to us so he goes along with it. Afterward, he loves to rub himself against the towel covered floor after the shower, and is almost giddy with excitement once the bath is over.


----------



## Sabine (Nov 10, 2009)

how funny, I thought all Goldens loved the water. They fight over him at my groomers because he is apparently the easiest dog they ever get to groom. He knows exactly what is expected of him, and he goes in the tub, holds still for everything, holds his paws out on his own. An all around easy as pie dog.

I really thought all Goldens enjoy their baths, because my first one did too. Learn something new every day.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

We just gave Vinnie a bath tonight. We said "come on Vinnie let's take a bath" He jumped right in.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

The only time Amber willingly got in to tub was when she had a minor incident with a skunk. Not bad enough to be debilitating but bad enough that she stank.

Maddie is still working this whole thing out. She wants in the shower with me and thinks my bathwater is worthy of dropping her balls in. I haven't given her a true bath in a bit. She really, really hates being hosed off with cold water after swimming in the ocean though.


----------



## DiLlIgAf5353 (Dec 18, 2012)

Well this was the question I had and what got me to join the forum. Roran needed a good cleaning and in New England it gets pretty cold. I took the advice and opted to use the tub, get the water warm, a nice large cup to poor water all over him, and got my bathroom ready. Well to my surprise with a little coaxing he went right into the tub, didn't shake and even lifted each of his paws front and back to let me clean them. He was soooooo good and let me towel him down prior to him finally getting to shake. I put a couple towels on the floor and he proceeded to dry off with them (another tip I got from the forum). I got my dog at 11 months old, someone brought him to the shelter and said he had to much energy... I expect some other reason, well bottom line he was so good in the tub he must of been use to it.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lush and Copley get bathed, conditioned and blow dried so much they know the routine. Copley likes it so much he will try to hop in tubs or on grooming tables that arent even his, and he thinks the vet's exam table is a grooming table. It cracks me up that they are so pampered. What Lush hates is when her skunk vendetta earns her hose baths with none of the amenities she is used to, lol. Meanwhile Finn is the opposite. Yes, he will tolerate a bath bc he is a great old dog, he gives a little stink eye to the blow drier and hates it. Tally is a big winnie the pooh, and will be happy with his bath, but does not like having his face dried or his ears cleaned.


----------



## aneesha (Mar 24, 2012)

Tolerates it


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

Kuyani is wonderful. This is what he does before baths (runs to grandma, trying to escape):










During a bath (quietly pouting):










And after a bath (crazy time):

Golden Retriever Goes Crazy After Bath - YouTube


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Jasper never likes going into the bathroom as he knows it means shower time but once in there he is as good as gold and I find that if i talk and sing to him he is as happy as Larry


----------

